# Know anything about these? Mini skid smooth tracks



## climbhightree (Mar 2, 2014)

My tracks on my Vermeer 650tx are about to break...has one large crack, and just lost a metal link. Plus the tread is about gone, after a year and a half.

I've been planning on getting Prowler diamond tracks 






But today while searching the web I cam across these by Vermeer 





here is full site
Vermeer smooth

Has any one heard about, or tried these?


----------



## capetrees (Mar 2, 2014)

Lots of track suppliers (tire companies) make a version of what you are looking at. Their usually called turf tracks and they're made for any skid steer. They allow you to run over lawns and sensitive areas without digging into the turf. Drawback is less traction. Traction will come from the weight of the machine/load. Wet hill might be tricky


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah but do you have any experience with one of them, turf tracks? 

And your wrong, no many companies make them for a mini (least from doing Web searching). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would want smooth tracks on a skid steer or a mini. Put mats or plywood down at your turn points and your good. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 4, 2014)

If you ask the infamous Daniel Murphy I'm sure he could tell you how and why they work so good on his machine. For me just knowing Daniel uses them is good enough! No explanation needed!


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2014)

Just talked to my vermeer iowa dealer about getting them for s800tx. They had no ideal but called back and can get them. Still don't know how much. Guessing $600 each.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 6, 2014)

The prowler diamond tracks aren't made yet for the 650 (said I'd could have a set in 8 weeks). Cost for them was $269 a track. I know they have them for the 400 and 600, not sure about 800. 

My vermeer never heard of it either. They only had one track style for 650, and the cost was $413 a track. I don't see how vermeer charges so much, almost double what I'm seeing elsewhere (though so far elsewhere track designs are more aggressive...other than diamond) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2014)

Now my vermeer dealer say they will not sell smooth tracks because of liability. The manufacturer makes them but would not tell me who made them.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 6, 2014)

They should at least offer different thread patterns. I can see the issues with smooth, but they could easily make something better. I've seen quite a few full size skid tracks, that almost look like turf tires. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale (Mar 6, 2014)

If you do 100% of your work on golf courses, get em. Otherwise, I would stay away from them due to lack of traction on slopes.


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm more interested in the prowler tracks, or something similar, if I could find them for the 650tx. 

The slicks are cool for the right area. If they didn't cost an arm and a leg, I'd get a set for special jobs. (and charge more when used) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2014)

Vermeer midwest has them for S800tx . $500 for each. I will use toolcat with turf tires if on high end lawn. No damage with all wheel steer. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Mar 6, 2014)

I read on one site that the Bobcat mini tracks are similar size to one of the vermeers and are not as aggressive. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 6, 2014)

bobcat mini tracks fit on the 600tx...but they are to short for the 650tx. They also cost half the price too.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 6, 2014)

You guys should.check out rubbertrax. That got alot of tracks in stock.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 6, 2014)

I emailed them yesterday. I am still waiting to hear back from them about what they have etc. I actually emailed 5 different companies online, so far they either didn't have tracks for the 650tx, or they were more aggressive then stock, or haven't replied yet.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 17, 2014)

After 3 inches of rain last week I just ordered a set of the smooth tracks for our S800tx. Even the wheeled all wheel steer machines were sinking on the soft lawns. The mini was doing fine but could not turn without damage. Once we get them on I will post some results and maybe a video. How do you get them on?

Doug


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

Putting them on today. 300 lbs total.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 19, 2014)

Your gonna wish you had tread when you start sliding all over.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

Very happy with smooth tracks on a s800tx. Turns better. Goes up and down my ditch without trouble. Even stops part way down the ditch and backs up. This is a must have for yard work without damage. Only took 45 minutes to switch tracks. First time ever switching tracks. 











Video didn't turn out so good. It will make you sick to watch all the movement.






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

Will try to make a better video


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2014)

Does a 180 degree turn on grass cause damage? So traction wise your saying it is pretty good when dry...throw a water hose down and see how it handles. 

I haven't found these yet for the 650tx. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 19, 2014)

I can turn just like that with my dingo no problem. Alot of its the operator.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I can turn just like that with my dingo no problem. Alot of its the operator.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I agree. That why I would like to see some hard turns...like what a unknowning/uncaring employee would do. To see the amount of turf damage then. 

I do like that the smooth tracks won't cause any washboard effect (due to tread pattern), on straight runs where ground is somewhat soft. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 19, 2014)

We are removing trees not picking flowers. Wtf.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2014)

I consider it tree surgery, not cut and let it fly. 

Personally I rather treat my customer's property like I am picking flowers. I try to leave them in better condition then I found them...no divots, no extra turf damage, leaves/twigs gone, and most times acorns etc that was already on the ground. My customers appreciate that. If I'm dealing with someone that doesn't care about their lawn etc, then I adjust my price sometimes. 

If we act like apes, and hacks, then we will never get paid like surgeons for the dangerous work we do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 19, 2014)

Most people around here only care about the cost. You tell them no lawn damage will cost more, most don't care about the lawn anymore

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2014)

True it all depends on your clients. Fortunately, I have quite a few that do care, and appreciate the way we treat their property. And there are a few companies around me, who are starting to get a bad name due to not caring about lawn damage and incomplete work. (like not repairing divots, no completely grinding stumps or surface roots) 

On big jobs, I tell people up front that we lower pretty much everything to minimize lawn damage etc. Then say if they don't care about rutts and holes, we can do it faster...But they will have to repair their lawn. Majority of the jobs I get care about the minimum damage/repair. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

Smooth tracks on flat ground.


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

Another video


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

On wet soft wood chips.


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you think you would have enough traction to clean out a ground out stump with a bucket? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't see why not. We will find out when we get back to work next week. I wouldn't use the smooth tracks to dig out a driveway. The reason we got them is to haul wood out without messing up the lawns. Lift the wood and drive out to the chipper and feed the chipper. It does the work of three people and is not tired by 3 pm. A seven hour job becomes 2 hours with the not so mini. Drop a 16 inch tree and pull the entire tree to the chipper and feed it.

The machine is 3000 lbs so there is good ground pressure. Plus I think the holes in the middle help with traction. Will post when I know more from next weeks work.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 19, 2014)

Keep us posted please!


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't know about wood chips with smooth tracks but it sure moves wet clay soil. Had to smooth out some ruts to get chip truck in some new construction. 












Works great in wet clay.





Before it got smoothed out.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 21, 2014)

Another video.


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 21, 2014)

So totally worth it so far? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## flushcut (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you noticed any traction/tractive force loss?


----------



## sam-tip (Apr 24, 2014)

Well worth it so far. Got 1.5 inches of rain last night so I took the S800tx out to see what I could do. 

Traction is great with the smooth tracks even in the muddy hill side. I did not slide. I thought it would but it did not. I was able to push a 2000 lb tree trunk with no problems. I think I have more traction with the smooth tracks because of the increased surface area. Plus the 3000 lb machine weight helps. When I forced a spinout it did not cause as much damage to the turf or mud. The original tracks would dig in.

My 60" zero turn mower will cause more turf damage than the smooth tracks doing tight turns in wet turf.



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweat, I need to find these or my 650tx. I was worried some about traction on big drags in reverse, but doesn't sound like a major issue. 

How about durability when using them on pavement? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (May 10, 2014)

Pavement is fine. Asphalt is a jumpy ride. Just ordered a second set of smooth track for second vermeer. Yesterday we bulldozed through a three load pile of wood chips to see if smooth tracks could. No problem.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 5, 2014)

After 200 hours our smooth tracks are showing large cracks.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 5, 2014)

too tight along with some sort of abnormal force one time. Interesting how the cracks are at the same place on each side.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 5, 2014)

It took a bit of turning to get the tracks in the same position for the picture. Manual says 3/8 inch of deflection in middle of track for tightness. Is that to tight or should we be a little less tight? Or just snug enough so they don't fall off. Have done some serious pulling/pushing of brush with the mini. Feed whole trees into the chipper with the mini. The guys rolled it yesterday doing something they shouldn't have. All ok. Had engine lock from oil in cylinder. Still running strong.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Sep 5, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



sam-tip said:


> Very happy with smooth tracks on a s800tx. Turns better. Goes up and down my ditch without trouble. Even stops part way down the ditch and backs up. This is a must have for yard work without damage. Only took 45 minutes to switch tracks. First time ever switching tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does not look like it could go over a wet dead branch and I am quite positive these would be death or serious injury if used in any way, shape or form that I use mine.

I am constantly churning in and out and up and down through crazy terrain : I was just up in the woods climbing over rocks and mushy ground, just trying to get back onto the drive sometimes was almost a foot straight up!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Sep 5, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> If you ask the infamous Daniel Murphy I'm sure he could tell you how and why they work so good on his machine. For me just knowing Daniel uses them is good enough! No explanation needed!



I never saw this thread when it came out. Wished I could have helped talk this guy out of them tracks.

What we know about Murph is the times he made it, what we don't know is how many times that damn loader slipped out.


----------



## chevybob (Sep 9, 2014)

I've never been a fan of skid machines on lawns. We have a Bobcat B250 4 wheel steering with turf tires it doesn't leave any marks.


----------



## climbhightree (Sep 9, 2014)

chevybob said:


> I've never been a fan of skid machines on lawns. We have a Bobcat B250 4 wheel steering with turf tires it doesn't leave any marks.


They are also double, to triple, the size of a mini. A full size skid wouldn't fit into half the jobs I do.


----------



## chevybob (Sep 9, 2014)

climbhightree said:


> They are also double, to triple, the size of a mini. A full size skid wouldn't fit into half the jobs I do.



Good point. Where I am is all large open yards.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like a pita. Just get a tractor.


----------



## chevybob (Sep 9, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Looks like a pita. Just get a tractor.



Tractor and a big ol' grapple


----------

